# Audi Exclusive Sighting: Audi R8 4.2 in Imola Yellow



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

This isn't the first Imola Yellow R8 we've seen or even posted in our Audi News Blog before but this latest car posted over on Audiblog.nl grabbed our attention just the same. There's something about painting the R8 in that gold hue made mainstream on the B5 S4 that emphasizes the car's exotic nature. No, we wouldn't order one in Imola and most owners don't, preferring greys, blacks and silvers according to quattro GmbH, but you have to love the owner who had the attitude and wallet to make such a car happen.










The yellow theme continues inside where yellow stitching and Imola color-matching to the shell-backed Recaros is a nice touch though we'd have skipped painting the monoposto triangle on the dash in the color as that seems a bit much.

Check out another rear shot of the car at Audiblog.nl after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------

